# How can I stop wmpnscfg.exe from loading?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

No matter what I have tried, I cannot get, C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe to stop loading when I boot Vista.

I do not want that program to run.

How can I permanently disable it from running again?

Thank you.


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi truthseeker,
When you say you have tried everything have you tried running msconfig in (Assuming this is Vista) start > in the search function typing *msconfig* and seeing if it was listed under startup? Have you tried deleting it off a list in HijackThis or seeing if the file is listed on there?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello truthseeker :smile:

Here is how to disable it


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

Dunedin said:


> Hello truthseeker :smile:
> 
> Here is how to disable it


Now where exactly is the link to said help? What does that program do anyway?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Go to the link below.

It will tell you what it is and how to disable it

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...exe-and-wmpnetwkexe-and-why-are-they-running/


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Dunedin said:


> Go to the link below.
> 
> It will tell you what it is and how to disable it
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...exe-and-wmpnetwkexe-and-why-are-they-running/


THanks cool


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

I followed that link, but it didn't work.

At the step where it says... There should be a DWORD value on the right-hand side named DisableDiscovery which you can set to a value of 2 (setting it to 1 also worked for me). Just make sure that it's not set to 0.

I do not even have DisableDiscovery appear in that registry field. 

This is crazy, can't even permanently disable this service from running.

Anyone else know how to totally remove this service?....

C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Have you tried stopping the Service?

In Services
"Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service".
Double click it to bring up the properties. If it's running, click the
"Stop" button, then set the "Startup type:" to Disabled.
Apply

Also look if it is in IE add-ons and disable it
Internet Ex[plorer/Tools/Manage Add-ons


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Dunedin said:


> Have you tried stopping the Service?
> 
> In Services
> "Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service".
> ...



Yes disabled it as you said, but HiJackThis still reports it as running.

I even used autoruns.exe to terminate it, but it keeps coming back.

And Internet Ex[plorer/Tools/Manage Add-ons does not have it listed.

This is very odd indeed. Like a bad smell that I cannot get rid off lol


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

1. Did you check the 2nd reg key in the link I gave you

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
This is where Windows turns that application on… if there's an item for it in this list, then delete it.

2. Also this link shows you how to create the “DisableDiscovery” key if it is missing (as you found out)

http://www.jackiestewart.co.uk/files/disable wmpnscfg.htm

3. Try disabling file sharing in Windows Media Player Options


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

1. Click the *Start* button, select *Run* and type *Regedit*, click *Ok*

2. Navigate to 

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Preferences\HME*

3. Double click *DisableDiscovery* and set the value to *2*

4. Restart and check the log again to see if its disabled

Regards




Craig


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

We have tried that Craig 

See reply #7. 
No DisableDiscovery key exists


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

oh yip my bad lol

Regards




Craig


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Any other ideas Craig? :smile:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

From what i have tried i have been unable to stop it loading any other way than that stated with the one exception

Slightly extreme but booting up in *Diagnostic Startup* stopped it, it stopped alot actually lmao :grin:

1. Click *Start*, select *Run* and type *MSConfig*, click *OK*

2. From the *General Screen* select *Diagnostic Startup*

3. Select *Apply*, *OK* and *Exit With Restart*

4. After the reboot *wmpnscfg.exe* will not have been loaded

Regards




Craig


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Dunedin said:


> 1. Did you check the 2nd reg key in the link I gave you
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
> This is where Windows turns that application on… if there's an item for it in this list, then delete it.
> ...


HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run <-- totally empty. Nothing in there as I have nothing loading.

And file sharing in Windows Media Player Options is disabled.

Shares Windows Media Player libraries to other networked players and media devices using <--- DISABLED in Services

I tried the links suggestion and I added "DisableDiscovery" and changed its value to 2, but it didn't work, media player still loading!!! 

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Users\lisa\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

What is going on here?????

And when I added "DisableDiscovery" and changed its value to 2, all of a sudden C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe also now loads as a service. So that made it even worse 

I removed the "DisableDiscovery" key from registry and now these are the services running:

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\lisa\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

Notice that after I removed "DisableDiscovery" key from registry, that C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe is not running.

Anyway, must be a Vista issue where it's impossible to disable it in Vista. Oh well, will have to live with it running


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Placehold said:


> From what i have tried i have been unable to stop it loading any other way than that stated with the one exception
> 
> Slightly extreme but booting up in *Diagnostic Startup* stopped it, it stopped alot actually lmao :grin:
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah funny. It stopped my sound working, stopped my internet connection, it stopped everything LOL 

But I am so confused... I have tried everything, but C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe keeps appearing and loading.

This must be a Vista issue. Maybe it can be disabled in XP and not Vista.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

It shouldn't actually stop anythig as it re-creates at boot and by the time it reaches the desktop it has finished and the registry key has replaced itself. The procedure DOES NOT effect any other part of the system

Microsoft stopped this option being turned off,it can however be limited by turning off media sharin in media player through the tools options

regards




Craig


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Placehold said:


> It shouldn't actually stop anythig as it re-creates at boot and by the time it reaches the desktop it has finished and the registry key has replaced itself. The procedure DOES NOT effect any other part of the system
> 
> Microsoft stopped this option being turned off,it can however be limited by turning off media sharin in media player through the tools options
> 
> ...


So now you are saying that it's impossible to turn off? If you knew that all along, why did we waste weeks trying to figure out how to stop it loading as a service everytime I boot Vista? LOL


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Its not impossible, nothing is impossible lol its designed however not to be turned off, :smile:

I have mine turned off using the first solution that was posted lol

Diagnostic startup just simply stops everything from loading except the basic devices, sound and internet should be working as normal

It does re-create at boot which is why by disabling it in the services menu doesn't work :smile:

Regards




Craig


----------

